# What do you think?



## MOMMYOFBOY

Ugh don’t ask me why I picked up a blue dye from stop and shop ! Hahaha It’s hard to see in photos but at the 2 min mark I could see a faint line but it kinda looked like a shadow. So then of course I took it out to see and I still see a faint shadow line ugh! has anyone used this brand? What do you all think?


----------



## MOMMYOFBOY

Any thoughts? Thanks :)<3


----------



## babybears25

I can see a shadow of a line but I’ve not used that brand before. Do you know how many Dpo you are? Maybe try and test again tomorrow to see if it’s darker. GL x


----------



## MOMMYOFBOY

Truthfully I don’t know... I’m irregular


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. I would test again with a pink dye test. Good luck :)


----------



## MadamRose

I can see it but definitely do a pink dye test as I’ve just had an awful coloured (in time frame) evap on blue dye test


----------



## MOMMYOFBOY

Hopefully I can get a pink dye tomorrow... this one is so tough to tell. Is it normal for blue dyes to give false faint lines? A dye run or something? I normally use the Walmart pink dye cheapies and those are my go to but had to settle for this test :?::confused:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Blue dyes are notorious for giving evaps. Good luck for the pink dye :) ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

I can definitely see something! Really hope it’s the beginnings of your positive!


----------

